# How to access & recover my encrypted files?



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Let me preface this by thanking you in advance for your upcoming patience with my Ubuntu/Linux n00bnessosity.

Long story short: have dell precision M3800 laptop with Ubuntu 14.04 pre-loaded from the factory. Due to various issues with 14.04, Dell techs had me upgrade to 16.04. I opted to turn on the cryptsafe/ecryptfs/whatever-it's-called function during the 16.04 setup so my drive and files are now encrypted. However, the 16.04 update caused its own series of problems (touchpad stopped working) so Dell had me edit my precisionm3800.conf file and then update my initramfs via a terminal command and reboot, at which time I immediately stopped being able to boot into the OS, instead getting these lovely errors:










I have access to a non-permanent-instance Ubuntu 16.04 live USB key which is what I'm currently using to access the laptop and write this up. I have already attempted to follow the guide here with no luck:

https://help(dot)ubuntu(dot)com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory

I also tried to boot into an older version of the kernel, also unsuccessfully



















And then I also tried to follow the steps in these two guides, also without success

http://askubuntu(dot)com/questions/653408/mounting-encrypted-luks-partition-from-live-cd

https://evilshit(dot)wordpress(dot)com/2012/10/29/how-to-mount-luks-encrypted-partitions-manually/

Following the steps on those two sites, my


> blkid


 tells me that sda3 is the one with the crypto, but I also have an entry for


> /dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29: UUID="RsOezT-oYvV-nK9B-x54e-ihUO-r2Hu-PSHkTq" TYPE="LVM2_member"


 Attempting to access either one


> eg: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3/ crypthome


 gives me the error of


> Device /dev/sda3/ doesn't exist or access denied.



Please halps me TechSupportForum, you're my only hope! I'm OK with any resolution that lets me regain access to my files so that I can back them up, and then do a fresh OS re-install wiping everything, and this time _not_ using the crypt stuffs. So whether that entails fixing my boot so that I can once more type in the decrypt login passphrase on boot and restoring normal operations, or whether that means that we boot up via the USB key, and perform various actions to unlock and decrypt my home directory, either one works for me.


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I also tried to run BootRepair using their default/recommended options and that was unsuccessful as well:


```
Boot Info Script cfd9efe + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 26Apr2016]


============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
 => Syslinux MBR (4.04-4.07) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.

sda1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  FAT32
    Boot sector info:  No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /Boot/bootx64.efi /ubuntu/shimx64.efi 
                       /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi 
                       /EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi 
                       /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 
                       /Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi 
                       /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi

sda2: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext2
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /grub/grub.cfg

sda3: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       crypto_LUKS
    Boot sector type:  Unknown
    Boot sector info: 

sdb1: __________________________________________________________________________

    File system:       vfat
    Boot sector type:  SYSLINUX 4.05 20140113
    Boot sector info:  Syslinux looks at sector 2987456 of /dev/sdb1 for its 
                       second stage. SYSLINUX is installed in the  directory. 
                       No errors found in the Boot Parameter Block.
    Operating System:  
    Boot files:        /boot/grub/grub.cfg /syslinux/syslinux.cfg 
                       /casper/vmlinuz.efi /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi /ldlinux.sys

ubuntu-vg-root: ________________________________________________________________

    File system:       ext4
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 
    Operating System:  Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
    Boot files:        /etc/fstab

ubuntu-vg-swap_1: ______________________________________________________________

    File system:       swap
    Boot sector type:  -
    Boot sector info: 

============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================

Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________
Disk /dev/sda: 477 GiB, 512110190592 bytes, 1000215216 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disklabel type: gpt

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sda1                   1 1,000,215,215 1,000,215,215  ee GPT


GUID Partition Table detected.

Partition  Attrs   Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors System
/dev/sda1                 2,048     1,050,623     1,048,576 EFI System partition
/dev/sda2             1,050,624     2,050,047       999,424 Data partition (Linux)
/dev/sda3             2,050,048 1,000,214,527   998,164,480 Data partition (Linux)

Attributes: R=Required, N=No Block IO, B=Legacy BIOS Bootable, +=More bits set

Drive: sdb _____________________________________________________________________
Disk /dev/sdb: 14.8 GiB, 15854469120 bytes, 30965760 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disklabel type: dos

Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System

/dev/sdb1    *          8,064    30,965,759    30,957,696   c W95 FAT32 (LBA)


"blkid" output: ________________________________________________________________

Device           UUID                                   TYPE       LABEL

/dev/loop0                                              squashfs   
/dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29 RsOezT-oYvV-nK9B-x54e-ihUO-r2Hu-PSHkTq LVM2_member 
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root 1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8   ext4       
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 7a75e438-33c0-437c-9ecd-47a1fbff6b1a   swap       
/dev/sda1        C366-C9C7                              vfat       
/dev/sda2        839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9   ext2       
/dev/sda3        78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29   crypto_LUKS 
/dev/sdb1        48C4-A7D1                              vfat       USB30FD

========================= "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id" output: ======================

total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Dec 14 06:06 ata-Samsung_SSD_850_PRO_512GB_S250NXAG901682A -> ../../sda
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 ata-Samsung_SSD_850_PRO_512GB_S250NXAG901682A-part1 -> ../../sda1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 ata-Samsung_SSD_850_PRO_512GB_S250NXAG901682A-part2 -> ../../sda2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 ata-Samsung_SSD_850_PRO_512GB_S250NXAG901682A-part3 -> ../../sda3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 dm-name-luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29 -> ../../dm-0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 dm-name-ubuntu--vg-root -> ../../dm-1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 dm-name-ubuntu--vg-swap_1 -> ../../dm-2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 dm-uuid-CRYPT-LUKS1-78165293aacf4a1ca0412ad7c3c0cd29-luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29 -> ../../dm-0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 dm-uuid-LVM-0xRsOjQl0Ou5kIEidc1b2eHtinzIddLip1o737Ge7YRbQcidk7Tdli71ZB0tsUzM -> ../../dm-1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 dm-uuid-LVM-0xRsOjQl0Ou5kIEidc1b2eHtinzIddLizNa6x0Ce89ggAfUHDdPRon7ejug505Zh -> ../../dm-2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 lvm-pv-uuid-RsOezT-oYvV-nK9B-x54e-ihUO-r2Hu-PSHkTq -> ../../dm-0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Dec 14 06:06 usb-PNY_USB_3.0_FD_070B67D3B0A85C44-0:0 -> ../../sdb
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 usb-PNY_USB_3.0_FD_070B67D3B0A85C44-0:0-part1 -> ../../sdb1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Dec 14 06:06 wwn-0x5002538840098ae9 -> ../../sda
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 wwn-0x5002538840098ae9-part1 -> ../../sda1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 wwn-0x5002538840098ae9-part2 -> ../../sda2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Dec 14 06:06 wwn-0x5002538840098ae9-part3 -> ../../sda3

========================= "ls -R /dev/mapper/" output: =========================

/dev/mapper:
control
luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29
ubuntu--vg-root
ubuntu--vg-swap_1

================================ Mount points: =================================

Device           Mount_Point              Type       Options

/dev/loop0       /rofs                    squashfs   (ro,noatime)
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8 ext4       (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sdb1        /cdrom                   vfat       (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)


============================= sda2/grub/grub.cfg: ==============================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then
   set default="${next_entry}"
   set next_entry=
   save_env next_entry
   set boot_once=true
else
   set default="0"
fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
  menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
  menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}
function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}
function load_video {
  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
    insmod all_video
  else
    insmod efi_gop
    insmod efi_uga
    insmod ieee1275_fb
    insmod vbe
    insmod vga
    insmod video_bochs
    insmod video_cirrus
  fi
}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
   font=unicode
else
insmod part_gpt
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,gpt2'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
else
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
fi
    font="/grub/unicode.pf2"
fi

if loadfont $font ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ] ; then
  set timeout=30
else
  if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then
    set timeout_style=menu
    set timeout=10
  # Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is
  # unavailable.
  else
    set timeout=10
  fi
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30,0; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
function gfxmode {
	set gfxpayload="${1}"
	if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then
		set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7
	else
		set vt_handoff=
	fi
}
if [ "${recordfail}" != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
	recordfail
	load_video
	gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
	insmod gzio
	if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
	insmod part_gpt
	insmod ext2
	set root='hd0,gpt2'
	if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
	else
	  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
	fi
	linux	/vmlinuz-4.7.1-040701-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
	initrd	/initrd.img-4.7.1-040701-generic
}
submenu 'Advanced options for Ubuntu' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.7.1-040701-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.7.1-040701-generic-advanced-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.7.1-040701-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.7.1-040701-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.7.1-040701-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.7.1-040701-generic (upstart)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.7.1-040701-generic-init-upstart-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.7.1-040701-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.7.1-040701-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff init=/sbin/upstart
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.7.1-040701-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.7.1-040701-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.7.1-040701-generic-recovery-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.7.1-040701-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.7.1-040701-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset 
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.7.1-040701-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-53-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.0-53-generic-advanced-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.4.0-53-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.4.0-53-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-53-generic (upstart)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.0-53-generic-init-upstart-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.4.0-53-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff init=/sbin/upstart
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.4.0-53-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-53-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.0-53-generic-recovery-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.4.0-53-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset 
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.4.0-53-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-51-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.0-51-generic-advanced-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.4.0-51-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.4.0-51-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-51-generic (upstart)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.0-51-generic-init-upstart-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.4.0-51-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff init=/sbin/upstart
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.4.0-51-generic
	}
	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-51-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.0-51-generic-recovery-1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8' {
		recordfail
		load_video
		insmod gzio
		if [ x$grub_platform = xxen ]; then insmod xzio; insmod lzopio; fi
		insmod part_gpt
		insmod ext2
		set root='hd0,gpt2'
		if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt2  839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		else
		  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
		fi
		echo	'Loading Linux 4.4.0-51-generic ...'
		linux	/vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset 
		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
		initrd	/initrd.img-4.4.0-51-generic
	}
}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/25_custom ###

menuentry "EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root C366-C9C7
chainloader (${root})/EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi
}

menuentry "EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root C366-C9C7
chainloader (${root})/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi
}

menuentry "efi/EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
chainloader (${root})/efi/EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi
}

menuentry "efi/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi" {
search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
chainloader (${root})/efi/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi
}
### END /etc/grub.d/25_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###
menuentry 'System setup' $menuentry_id_option 'uefi-firmware' {
	fwsetup
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sda2: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

   0.906928062 = 0.973806592    grub/grub.cfg                                 11
   0.544665337 = 0.584829952    vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic                      10
   0.624745369 = 0.670815232    vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic                      10
   0.904870033 = 0.971596800    vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic.efi.signed            9
   0.707803726 = 0.759998464    vmlinuz-4.7.1-040701-generic                   9
   0.732554436 = 0.786574336    initrd.img-4.4.0-51-generic                   18
   0.895040512 = 0.961042432    initrd.img-4.4.0-53-generic                   14
   0.748132706 = 0.803301376    initrd.img-4.7.1-040701-generic               16

=========================== sdb1/boot/grub/grub.cfg: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if loadfont /boot/grub/font.pf2 ; then
	set gfxmode=auto
	insmod efi_gop
	insmod efi_uga
	insmod gfxterm
	terminal_output gfxterm
fi

set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray

menuentry "Try Ubuntu without installing" {
	set gfxpayload=keep
	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash ---
	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz
}
menuentry "Install Ubuntu" {
	set gfxpayload=keep
	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash ---
	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz
}
menuentry "OEM install (for manufacturers)" {
	set gfxpayload=keep
	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash oem-config/enable=true ---
	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz
}
menuentry "Check disc for defects" {
	set gfxpayload=keep
	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  boot=casper integrity-check quiet splash ---
	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz
}
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

========================= sdb1/syslinux/syslinux.cfg: ==========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# D-I config version 2.0
# search path for the c32 support libraries (libcom32, libutil etc.)
path
include menu.cfg
default vesamenu.c32
prompt 0
timeout 50
ui gfxboot bootlogo
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

=================== sdb1: Location of files loaded by Grub: ====================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

            ?? = ??             boot/grub/grub.cfg                             1

================= sdb1: Location of files loaded by Syslinux: ==================

           GiB - GB             File                                 Fragment(s)

            ?? = ??             syslinux/syslinux.cfg                          1
            ?? = ??             ldlinux.sys                                    1
            ?? = ??             syslinux/chain.c32                             1
            ?? = ??             syslinux/gfxboot.c32                           1
            ?? = ??             syslinux/ldlinux.c32                           1
            ?? = ??             syslinux/libcom32.c32                          1
            ?? = ??             syslinux/libutil.c32                           1
            ?? = ??             syslinux/vesamenu.c32                          1

============== sdb1: Version of COM32(R) files used by Syslinux: ===============

 syslinux/chain.c32                 :  not a COM32/COM32R module
 syslinux/gfxboot.c32               :  not a COM32/COM32R module
 syslinux/ldlinux.c32               :  not a COM32/COM32R module
 syslinux/libcom32.c32              :  not a COM32/COM32R module
 syslinux/libutil.c32               :  not a COM32/COM32R module
 syslinux/vesamenu.c32              :  not a COM32/COM32R module

========================== ubuntu-vg-root/etc/fstab: ===========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
# device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
# that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /boot was on /dev/sda2 during installation
#UUID=839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9 /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
# /boot/efi was on /dev/sda1 during installation
#UUID=C366-C9C7  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
#/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
UUID=839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9	/boot	ext2	defaults	0	2
UUID=C366-C9C7	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================

Unknown BootLoader on sda3

00000000  4c 55 4b 53 ba be 00 01  61 65 73 00 00 00 00 00  |LUKS....aes.....|
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000020  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  78 74 73 2d 70 6c 61 69  |........xts-plai|
00000030  6e 36 34 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |n64.............|
00000040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  73 68 61 32 35 36 00 00  |........sha256..|
00000050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 10 00 00 00 00 40  |[email protected]|
00000070  40 9e d9 a7 00 ae a8 21  d9 a7 8b 91 5a 77 68 e7  |@......!....Zwh.|
00000080  b2 9f e6 39 d2 db 0a 38  56 6e ce 6a 98 47 63 c3  |...9...8Vn.j.Gc.|
00000090  e3 e7 47 2e 1f d9 dc 98  3c bc b7 30 b7 cd c3 66  |..G.....<..0...f|
000000a0  fe 54 89 57 00 01 47 26  37 38 31 36 35 32 39 33  |.T.W..G&78165293|
000000b0  2d 61 61 63 66 2d 34 61  31 63 2d 61 30 34 31 2d  |-aacf-4a1c-a041-|
000000c0  32 61 64 37 63 33 63 30  63 64 32 39 00 00 00 00  |2ad7c3c0cd29....|
000000d0  00 ac 71 f3 00 05 74 a5  1f c0 aa ff 01 cb bd 3e  |..q...t........>|
000000e0  c9 3b e7 7b b2 94 73 55  7f 7e 0c b0 6f 68 5c fa  |.;.{..sU.~..oh\.|
000000f0  6a cd a0 15 b0 42 30 1a  00 00 00 08 00 00 0f a0  |j....B0.........|
00000100  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000110  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000120  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00 00 00 0f a0  |................|
00000130  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000140  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000150  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 03 f8 00 00 0f a0  |................|
00000160  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000170  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000180  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 05 f0 00 00 0f a0  |................|
00000190  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001b0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 07 e8 00 00 0f a0  |................|
000001c0  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001d0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
000001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 09 e0 00 00 0f a0  |................|
000001f0  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000200


=============================== StdErr Messages: ===============================

File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 15845: bash
File descriptor 63 (pipe:[273932]) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 15845: bash
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on lvchange invocation. Parent PID 16767: bash
File descriptor 63 (pipe:[273932]) leaked on lvchange invocation. Parent PID 16767: bash
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on lvchange invocation. Parent PID 16767: bash
File descriptor 63 (pipe:[273932]) leaked on lvchange invocation. Parent PID 16767: bash

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :
=================== log of boot-repair 2016-12-14__06h06 ===================
boot-repair version : 4ppa40
boot-sav version : 4ppa40
glade2script version : 3.2.3~ppa1
boot-sav-extra version : 4ppa40
BLKID BEFORE LVM ACTIVATION:
/dev/sda1: UUID="C366-C9C7" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI System Partition" PARTUUID="c8b1dfcf-def7-4581-b83a-46af1f50e427"
/dev/sda2: UUID="839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9" TYPE="ext2" PARTUUID="b0f5de7e-dffe-4095-ae91-52b845390519"
/dev/sdb1: LABEL="USB30FD" UUID="48C4-A7D1" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="00050cf2-01"
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sda3: UUID="78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTUUID="af849289-43c6-4a0e-b0cb-ad6c25d19d47"
/dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29: UUID="RsOezT-oYvV-nK9B-x54e-ihUO-r2Hu-PSHkTq" TYPE="LVM2_member"
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID="1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: UUID="7a75e438-33c0-437c-9ecd-47a1fbff6b1a" TYPE="swap"
MODPROBE
VGSCAN
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on vgscan invocation. Parent PID 22487: /bin/bash
Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
Found volume group "ubuntu-vg" using metadata type lvm2
VGCHANGE
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on vgchange invocation. Parent PID 22487: /bin/bash
2 logical volume(s) in volume group "ubuntu-vg" now active
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on lvscan invocation. Parent PID 22487: /bin/bash
LVSCAN:
ACTIVE            '/dev/ubuntu-vg/root' [460.05 GiB] inherit
ACTIVE            '/dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1' [15.91 GiB] inherit
Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
Is there RAID on this computer? no
Error: /dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29: unrecognised disk label
Error: /dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29: unrecognised disk label
boot-repair is executed in live-session (Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS, xenial, Ubuntu, x86_64)
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash ---
ls: cannot access '/home/usr/.config': No such file or directory
[dmraid -sa -c] no
[dmraid -sa -c] raid
[dmraid -sa -c] disks
Set sda as corresponding disk of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
mount /dev/sda3 : Error code 32
mount -r /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot-sav/sda3
mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
mount -r /dev/sda3 : Error code 32

=================== os-prober:
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root:Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (16.04):Ubuntu:linux

=================== blkid:
/dev/sda1: UUID="C366-C9C7" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI System Partition" PARTUUID="c8b1dfcf-def7-4581-b83a-46af1f50e427"
/dev/sda2: UUID="839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9" TYPE="ext2" PARTUUID="b0f5de7e-dffe-4095-ae91-52b845390519"
/dev/sdb1: LABEL="USB30FD" UUID="48C4-A7D1" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="00050cf2-01"
/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
/dev/sda3: UUID="78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTUUID="af849289-43c6-4a0e-b0cb-ad6c25d19d47"
/dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29: UUID="RsOezT-oYvV-nK9B-x54e-ihUO-r2Hu-PSHkTq" TYPE="LVM2_member"
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID="1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" TYPE="ext4"
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: UUID="7a75e438-33c0-437c-9ecd-47a1fbff6b1a" TYPE="swap"

[dmraid -sa -c] no
[dmraid -sa -c] raid
[dmraid -sa -c] disks
Set sda as corresponding disk of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root

1 disks with OS, 1 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 0 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.

mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
mount /dev/sda3 : Error code 32
mount -r /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot-sav/sda3
mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
mount -r /dev/sda3 : Error code 32

=================== sda2recordfail=1/grub/grubenv :
recordfail=1




=================== /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Oct 29 20:15 grub.d
total 76
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  9791 Jun 17 09:10 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6258 Mar 15  2016 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 12261 Jun 17 09:10 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11082 Jun 17 09:10 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1992 Jan 28  2016 20_memtest86+
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11692 Jun 17 09:10 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1418 Jun 17 09:10 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Jun 17 09:10 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Jun 17 09:10 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Jun 17 09:10 README




=================== /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



/boot/efi detected in the fstab of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID=C366-C9C7   (sda1)
/boot detected in the fstab of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID=839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9  (sda2)

=================== efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 0000
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0000,0001
Boot0000* Ubuntu	HD(1,MBR,0x4294967282,0x1f80,0x1d86080)/File(EFIBOOTgrubx64.efi)
Boot0001* ubuntu	HD(1,GPT,c8b1dfcf-def7-4581-b83a-46af1f50e427,0x800,0x100000)/File(EFIUBUNTUSHIMX64.EFI)..BO

=================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to [email protected])


=================== PARTITIONS & DISKS:
sda1	: sda,	not-sepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	is-correct-EFI,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	notwinboot,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	no---usr,	part-has-no-fstab,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	not-far,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda1.
sda2	: sda,	is-sepboot,	grubenv-ng	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	not--efi--part,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	notwinboot,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	no---usr,	part-has-no-fstab,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	not-far,	/media/ubuntu/839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9.
sda3	: sda,	maybesepboot,	no-grubenv	nogrub,	no-docgrub,	no-update-grub,	32,	no-boot,	no-os,	not--efi--part,	part-has-no-fstab,	part-has-no-fstab,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	notwinboot,	nopakmgr,	nogrubinstall,	no---usr,	part-has-no-fstab,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	farbios,	/mnt/boot-sav/sda3.
mapper/ubuntu--vg-root	: sda,	not-sepboot,	no-grubenv	grub2,	signed grub-efi ,	update-grub,	64,	no-boot,	is-os,	not--efi--part,	fstab-has-goodBOOT,	fstab-has-goodEFI,	no-nt,	no-winload,	no-recov-nor-hid,	no-bmgr,	notwinboot,	apt-get,	grub-install,	with--usr,	fstab-without-usr,	not-sep-usr,	standard,	not-far,	/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8.

sda	: GPT,	no-BIOS_boot,	has-correctEFI, 	not-usb,	has-os,	2048 sectors * 512 bytes


=================== parted -l:

Model: ATA Samsung SSD 850 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 512GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: gpt
Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size   File system  Name                  Flags
1      1049kB  538MB   537MB  fat32        EFI System Partition  boot, esp
2      538MB   1050MB  512MB  ext2
3      1050MB  512GB   511GB


Model: PNY USB 3.0 FD (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdb: 15.9GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos
Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
1      4129kB  15.9GB  15.9GB  primary  fat32        boot, lba


Model: Linux device-mapper (linear) (dm)
Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: 17.1GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: loop
Disk Flags:

Number  Start  End     Size    File system     Flags
1      0.00B  17.1GB  17.1GB  linux-swap(v1)


Model: Linux device-mapper (linear) (dm)
Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: 494GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: loop
Disk Flags:

Number  Start  End    Size   File system  Flags
1      0.00B  494GB  494GB  ext4


Model: Linux device-mapper (crypt) (dm)
Disk /dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29: 511GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: unknown
Disk Flags:

=================== parted -lm:

BYT;
/dev/sda:512GB:scsi:512:512:gpt:ATA Samsung SSD 850:;
1:1049kB:538MB:537MB:fat32:EFI System Partition:boot, esp;
2:538MB:1050MB:512MB:ext2::;
3:1050MB:512GB:511GB:::;

BYT;
/dev/sdb:15.9GB:scsi:512:512:msdos:PNY USB 3.0 FD:;
1:4129kB:15.9GB:15.9GB:fat32::boot, lba;

BYT;
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1:17.1GB:dm:512:512:loop:Linux device-mapper (linear):;
1:0.00B:17.1GB:17.1GB:linux-swap(v1)::;

BYT;
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root:494GB:dm:512:512:loop:Linux device-mapper (linear):;
1:0.00B:494GB:494GB:ext4::;

BYT;
/dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29:511GB:dm:512:512:unknown:Linux device-mapper (crypt):;

=================== lsblk:
KNAME TYPE  FSTYPE        SIZE LABEL
sda   disk                477G
sda1  part  vfat          512M
sda2  part  ext2          488M
sda3  part  crypto_LUKS   476G
dm-0  crypt LVM2_member   476G
dm-1  lvm   ext4        460.1G
dm-2  lvm   swap         15.9G
sdb   disk               14.8G
sdb1  part  vfat         14.8G USB30FD
loop0 loop  squashfs      1.4G

KNAME ROTA RO RM STATE   MOUNTPOINT
sda      0  0  0 running
sda1     0  0  0         /mnt/boot-sav/sda1
sda2     0  0  0         /media/ubuntu/839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
sda3     0  0  0
dm-0     0  0  0 running
dm-1     0  0  0 running /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8
dm-2     0  0  0 running
sdb      1  0  1 running
sdb1     1  0  1         /cdrom
loop0    1  1  0         /rofs


=================== mount:
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=8152004k,nr_inodes=2038001,mode=755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,size=1633328k,mode=755)
/dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
/cow on / type overlay (rw,relatime,lowerdir=//filesystem.squashfs,upperdir=/cow/upper,workdir=/cow/work)
securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
tmpfs on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=5120k)
tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=755)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,xattr,release_agent=/lib/systemd/systemd-cgroups-agent,name=systemd)
pstore on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
efivarfs on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/hugetlb type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,hugetlb)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/pids type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,pids)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/memory type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,memory)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/devices type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,devices)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls,net_prio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,net_cls,net_prio)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu,cpuacct)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/perf_event type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,perf_event)
systemd-1 on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type autofs (rw,relatime,fd=21,pgrp=1,timeout=0,minproto=5,maxproto=5,direct)
mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,relatime)
hugetlbfs on /dev/hugepages type hugetlbfs (rw,relatime)
debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,relatime)
tracefs on /sys/kernel/debug/tracing type tracefs (rw,relatime)
fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime)
tmpfs on /run/user/999 type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=1633328k,mode=700,uid=999,gid=999)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/999/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=999,group_id=999)
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root on /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sda2 on /media/ubuntu/839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9 type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,block_validity,barrier,user_xattr,acl,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda1 type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)


=================== ls:
/sys/block/dm-0 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev discard_alignment dm ext_range holders inflight integrity power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/dm-1 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev discard_alignment dm ext_range holders inflight integrity power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/dm-2 (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev discard_alignment dm ext_range holders inflight integrity power queue range removable ro size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sda (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight integrity power queue range removable ro sda1 sda2 sda3 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/sys/block/sdb (filtered):  alignment_offset bdi capability dev device discard_alignment events events_async events_poll_msecs ext_range holders inflight integrity power queue range removable ro sdb1 size slaves stat subsystem trace uevent
/dev (filtered):  acpi_thermal_rel autofs block bsg btrfs-control bus char console core cpu cpu_dma_latency cuse disk dm-0 dm-1 dm-2 dri ecryptfs fb0 fd freefall full fuse hidraw0 hidraw1 hidraw2 hpet hugepages hwrng i2c-0 i2c-1 i2c-10 i2c-11 i2c-12 i2c-13 i2c-14 i2c-15 i2c-16 i2c-17 i2c-18 i2c-19 i2c-2 i2c-3 i2c-4 i2c-5 i2c-6 i2c-7 i2c-8 i2c-9 iio:device0 initctl input kmsg kvm lightnvm log mapper mcelog media0 mei0 mem memory_bandwidth mqueue net network_latency network_throughput null port ppp psaux ptmx pts random rfkill rtc rtc0 sda sda1 sda2 sda3 sdb sdb1 sg0 sg1 shm snapshot snd stderr stdin stdout ubuntu-vg uhid uinput urandom usb userio v4l vfio vga_arbiter vhci vhost-net video0 zero
ls /dev/mapper:  control luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29 ubuntu--vg-root ubuntu--vg-swap_1

=================== hexdump -n512 -C /dev/sda1
00000000  eb 58 90 6d 6b 66 73 2e  66 61 74 00 02 08 20 00  |.X.mkfs.fat... .|
00000010  02 00 00 00 00 f8 00 00  3f 00 ff 00 00 08 00 00  |........?.......|
00000020  00 00 10 00 fe 03 00 00  00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00  |................|
00000030  01 00 06 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
00000040  80 01 29 c7 c9 66 c3 4e  4f 20 4e 41 4d 45 20 20  |..)..f.NO NAME  |
00000050  20 20 46 41 54 33 32 20  20 20 0e 1f be 77 7c ac  |  FAT32   ...w|.|
00000060  22 c0 74 0b 56 b4 0e bb  07 00 cd 10 5e eb f0 32  |".t.V.......^..2|
00000070  e4 cd 16 cd 19 eb fe 54  68 69 73 20 69 73 20 6e  |.......This is n|
00000080  6f 74 20 61 20 62 6f 6f  74 61 62 6c 65 20 64 69  |ot a bootable di|
00000090  73 6b 2e 20 20 50 6c 65  61 73 65 20 69 6e 73 65  |sk.  Please inse|
000000a0  72 74 20 61 20 62 6f 6f  74 61 62 6c 65 20 66 6c  |rt a bootable fl|
000000b0  6f 70 70 79 20 61 6e 64  0d 0a 70 72 65 73 73 20  |oppy and..press |
000000c0  61 6e 79 20 6b 65 79 20  74 6f 20 74 72 79 20 61  |any key to try a|
000000d0  67 61 69 6e 20 2e 2e 2e  20 0d 0a 00 00 00 00 00  |gain ... .......|
000000e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
*
000001f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 55 aa  |..............U.|
00000200

=================== df -Th:

Filesystem                  Type      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
udev                        devtmpfs  7.8G     0  7.8G   0% /dev
tmpfs                       tmpfs     1.6G  9.7M  1.6G   1% /run
/dev/sdb1                   vfat       15G  2.5G   13G  17% /cdrom
/dev/loop0                  squashfs  1.4G  1.4G     0 100% /rofs
/cow                        overlay   7.8G  610M  7.2G   8% /
tmpfs                       tmpfs     7.8G   25M  7.8G   1% /dev/shm
tmpfs                       tmpfs     5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
tmpfs                       tmpfs     7.8G     0  7.8G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
tmpfs                       tmpfs     7.8G  724K  7.8G   1% /tmp
tmpfs                       tmpfs     1.6G   84K  1.6G   1% /run/user/999
/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ext4      453G  274G  156G  64% /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8
/dev/sda2                   ext2      473M  168M  281M  38% /media/ubuntu/839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9
/dev/sda1                   vfat      511M  3.6M  508M   1% /mnt/boot-sav/sda1

=================== fdisk -l:
Disk /dev/ram0: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram1: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram2: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram3: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram4: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram5: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram6: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram7: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram8: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram9: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram10: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram11: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram12: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram13: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram14: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/ram15: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes


Disk /dev/loop0: 1.4 GiB, 1459982336 bytes, 2851528 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes


Disk /dev/sda: 477 GiB, 512110190592 bytes, 1000215216 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disklabel type: gpt
Disk identifier: BD73C770-24D7-47BC-BA72-838E5B6BB7F9

Device       Start        End   Sectors  Size Type
/dev/sda1     2048    1050623   1048576  512M EFI System
/dev/sda2  1050624    2050047    999424  488M Linux filesystem
/dev/sda3  2050048 1000214527 998164480  476G Linux filesystem


Disk /dev/sdb: 14.8 GiB, 15854469120 bytes, 30965760 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disklabel type: dos
Disk identifier: 0x00050cf2

Device     Boot Start      End  Sectors  Size Id Type
/dev/sdb1  *     8064 30965759 30957696 14.8G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)


Disk /dev/mapper/luks-78165293-aacf-4a1c-a041-2ad7c3c0cd29: 476 GiB, 511058116608 bytes, 998160384 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes


Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: 460.1 GiB, 493975764992 bytes, 964796416 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes


Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: 15.9 GiB, 17079205888 bytes, 33357824 sectors
Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes


Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
/boot detected. Please check the options.
=================== Advices
You may want to retry after decrypting your partitions. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory)
Do you want to continue?
Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.

=================== Recommended repair
The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility will purge (in order to sign-grub enable-raid enable-lvm) and reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root, using the following options:        sda2/boot, sda1/boot/efi,
Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s    use-standard-efi-file rename-ms-efi


/boot added in mapper/ubuntu--vg-root/fstab
/boot/efi added in mapper/ubuntu--vg-root/fstab
Mount sda2 on /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot
Mount sda1 on /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi
ls sda1/efi: /ubuntu/shimx64.efi /ubuntu/MokManager.efi /ubuntu/grubx64.efi /ubuntu/grub.cfg /ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /ubuntu/fw
chroot /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8 apt-get -y --force-yes update
AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
Purge the GRUB of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
grub-efi-amd64-signed available

The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
linux-headers-4.4.0-51 linux-headers-4.4.0-51-generic
linux-image-4.4.0-51-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-51-generic
linux-signed-image-4.4.0-51-generic ubuntu-core-launcher
Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
W: --force-yes is deprecated, use one of the options starting with --allow instead.
DEBCHECK debOK, grub-efi-amd64-signed
DEBCHECK debOK
shim-signed available
linux-signed-generic available
Please type: sudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" dpkg --configure -ansudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" apt-get install -fynsudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" apt-get install -y --force-yes dmraidnsudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" dmraid -aynsudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" apt-get install -y --force-yes lvm2nsudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common grub-common:i386 shim-signed linux-signed*

=================== sda2recordfail=1/grub/grubenv :
recordfail=1




=================== /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Dec 14 06:09 grub.d
total 4
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1992 Jan 28  2016 20_memtest86+


/boot/efi detected in the fstab of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID=C366-C9C7	 (sda1)
/boot detected in the fstab of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID=839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9	 (sda2)

=================== mapper/ubuntu--vg-rootrecordfail=1/grub/grubenv :
recordfail=1



shim-signed available
linux-signed-generic available
Then type: sudo chroot "/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed linux-signed-generic

=================== /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Dec 14 06:09 grub.d
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Dec 14 06:09 grub.d.bak
total 72
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  9791 Jul 23 00:09 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6258 Mar 15  2016 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 12261 Jul 23 00:09 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11082 Jul 23 00:09 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11692 Jul 23 00:09 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1418 Jul 23 00:09 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Jul 23 00:09 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Jul 23 00:09 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Jul 23 00:09 README




=================== /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



/boot/efi detected in the fstab of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID=C366-C9C7	 (sda1)
/boot detected in the fstab of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID=839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9	 (sda2)
Unhide GRUB boot menu in mapper/ubuntu--vg-root/etc/default/grub

=================== /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/grub.d/ :
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Dec 14 06:09 grub.d
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Dec 14 06:09 grub.d.bak
total 72
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  9791 Jul 23 00:09 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6258 Mar 15  2016 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 12261 Jul 23 00:09 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11082 Jul 23 00:09 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11692 Jul 23 00:09 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1418 Jul 23 00:09 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   214 Jul 23 00:09 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   216 Jul 23 00:09 41_custom
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   483 Jul 23 00:09 README




=================== /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/default/grub :

# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
# For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
#   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"



/boot/efi detected in the fstab of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID=C366-C9C7	 (sda1)
/boot detected in the fstab of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UUID=839d7013-77ad-4399-ac3d-cda087dc13d9	 (sda2)
lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

*******lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0416] (rev 06)
Subsystem: Dell 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [1028:060d]
Kernel driver in use: i915
00:03.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller [8086:0c0c] (rev 06)
*******

grub-install --version
grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.2,grub-install (GRUB) 2.

chroot /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8 efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 0000
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0000
Boot0000* ubuntu	HD(1,GPT,c8b1dfcf-def7-4581-b83a-46af1f50e427,0x800,0x100000)/File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)

chroot /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8 uname -r
Kernel: 4.4.0-31-generic

Reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed linux-signed-generic of mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
Installation finished. No error reported.
grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot : exit code of grub-install :0
ls sda1/efi: /ubuntu/shimx64.efi /ubuntu/MokManager.efi /ubuntu/grubx64.efi /ubuntu/grub.cfg /ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /ubuntu/fw
ls sda2/efi: /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg /EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/fw /EFI/ubuntu
ls sda2: abi-4.4.0-51-generic
abi-4.4.0-53-generic
abi-4.7.1-040701-generic
config-4.4.0-51-generic
config-4.4.0-53-generic
config-4.7.1-040701-generic
efi
grub
grub.bak
initrd.img-4.4.0-51-generic
initrd.img-4.4.0-53-generic
initrd.img-4.7.1-040701-generic
lost+found
memtest86+.bin
memtest86+.elf
memtest86+_multiboot.bin
System.map-4.4.0-51-generic
System.map-4.4.0-53-generic
System.map-4.7.1-040701-generic
vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic
vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic
vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic.efi.signed
vmlinuz-4.7.1-040701-generic  . Please report this message to [email protected]
cp /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi
df /dev/sda1
cp /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi (& .grb)
df /dev/sda1
cp /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi (& .grb)
df /dev/sda1
cp /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (& .grb)
ls sda1/efi: /Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi.grb /Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi /Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.grb /Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /ubuntu/shimx64.efi /ubuntu/MokManager.efi /ubuntu/grubx64.efi /ubuntu/grub.cfg /ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /ubuntu/fw /Microsoft/Boot /Boot/bootx64.efi.grb /Boot/bootx64.efi
ls sda1: EFI
ubuntu  . Please report this message to [email protected]
Add /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi efi entries in /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/grub.d/25_custom
Adding custom /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi
Adding custom /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi
df /dev/sda2
cp /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi (& .grb)
df /dev/sda2
cp /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi (& .grb)
df /dev/sda2
cp /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi (& .grb)
ls sda2/efi: /Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi.grb /Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi /Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.grb /Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg /EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /EFI/ubuntu/fw /EFI/Microsoft/Boot /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.grb /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /ubuntu/shimx64.efi /Microsoft/Boot /EFI/ubuntu /EFI/Microsoft /EFI/Boot /Boot/bootx64.efi.grb /Boot/bootx64.efi
ls sda2: abi-4.4.0-51-generic
abi-4.4.0-53-generic
abi-4.7.1-040701-generic
config-4.4.0-51-generic
config-4.4.0-53-generic
config-4.7.1-040701-generic
efi
grub
grub.bak
initrd.img-4.4.0-51-generic
initrd.img-4.4.0-53-generic
initrd.img-4.7.1-040701-generic
lost+found
memtest86+.bin
memtest86+.elf
memtest86+_multiboot.bin
System.map-4.4.0-51-generic
System.map-4.4.0-53-generic
System.map-4.7.1-040701-generic
vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic
vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic
vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic.efi.signed
vmlinuz-4.7.1-040701-generic  . Please report this message to [email protected]
Add /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot efi entries in /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/etc/grub.d/25_custom
Adding custom /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi
Adding custom /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi
Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
Installation finished. No error reported.
grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot : exit code of grub-install :0

chroot /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8 efibootmgr -v
BootCurrent: 0000
Timeout: 0 seconds
BootOrder: 0000
Boot0000* ubuntu	HD(1,GPT,c8b1dfcf-def7-4581-b83a-46af1f50e427,0x800,0x100000)/File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)

chroot /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8 update-grub
Generating grub configuration file ...
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 11419: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
File descriptor 63 (pipe:[273932]) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 11419: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 11419: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
File descriptor 63 (pipe:[273932]) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 11419: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.7.1-040701-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.7.1-040701-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-53-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-53-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-51-generic
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 12088: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
File descriptor 63 (pipe:[273932]) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 12088: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 12088: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
File descriptor 63 (pipe:[273932]) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 12088: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
File descriptor 9 (/proc/22476/mounts) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 12221: /bin/sh
File descriptor 63 (pipe:[273932]) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 12221: /bin/sh
Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
mount /dev/sda3 : Error code 32
mount -r /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot-sav/sda3
mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
mount -r /dev/sda3 : Error code 32

Boot successfully repaired.

You can now reboot your computer.

paste.ubuntu.com ko (), using paste.debian
paste.debian.net ko (), using paste2
```


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

This is possibly one of the worst case scenarios that you can encounter. Because of your inexperiemnce level i will make the job 10x worse, and its not looking promising.

Ideally you need to boot from a live CD/DVD and use a usb disk for data recovery. Access your system as before but run the command s as sudo e.g.


```
sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3/ crypthome
```
You will probably be asked your encrytped password, if you dont know it or have forgotten it we are finished at this point and your data is gone.

All the advice of TSF advocates the use of backing up personal data before upgrading or reinstalling. Doing an upgrade is only possible from one revision at a time e.g upgrade 15:10 to 16:04 otherwise things will break. Trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, using LVM and encryption is just a recipe for disaster. Let me know if you can access your filesystem with


```
sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3/ crypthome
```

You can also try these solutions:
encryption - How do I recover my data from an encrypted home directory? - Ask Ubuntu

From the Canyon Edge: Introducing ecryptfs-recover-private -- Recover your Encrypted Private Directory!

Good luck.


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> This is possibly one of the worst case scenarios that you can encounter. Because of your inexperiemnce level i will make the job 10x worse, and its not looking promising.
> 
> Ideally you need to boot from a live CD/DVD and use a usb disk for data recovery. Access your system as before but run the command s as sudo e.g.
> 
> ...


Hey *hal8000*,

Thanks for getting back to me. I should have been more clear, when I said upgraded to 16.04, I should have clarified/explained that I installed 16.04 fresh.

With respect to

```
sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3/ crypthome
```
 I get the following:


```
[email protected]:~$ sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3/ crypthome
Device /dev/sda3/ doesn't exist or access denied.
```
When I try to run the recovery code from the 2nd link, I get this back:


```
[email protected]:~$ sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
find: ‘/run/user/999/gvfs’: Permission denied
find: File system loop detected; ‘/sys/kernel/debug/pinctrl’ is part of the same file system loop as ‘/sys/kernel/debug’.
```
Lastly, I know *all* the different possible passwords/passphrases, but have not been able to successfully 'unwrap' the mount passphrase, getting this message whenever I try (regardless of which password/passphrase I enter):


```
[email protected]:~$ sudo ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
Passphrase: 
Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-2]
Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
```


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

And assuming I'm pulling the system log details correctly?


```
[email protected]:/$ grep ecryptfs /var/log/syslog
Dec 16 21:08:09 ubuntu ureadahead[2730]: ureadahead:/lib/security/pam_ecryptfs.so: Error retrieving chunk extents: Operation not supported
Dec 16 21:25:24 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 16 21:25:45 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: message repeated 2 times: [ Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory]
Dec 19 20:06:10 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 19 20:06:31 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 19 20:22:33 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 19 20:22:47 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 19 20:23:04 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 19 20:24:16 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 19 20:24:38 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 19 20:24:47 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
Dec 19 20:24:54 ubuntu ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase: Failed to detect wrapped passphrase version: No such file or directory
```

Even though I've tried to do the unwrapping in every single directory where my files appear to be accessible (strange for there to be so many entries, though it's possible that there are all "mountings" (???) from my attempts to recover my data):

/home/username
/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/home/.ecryptfs/username
/mnt/crypthome/media/username
/mnt/crypthome/home/username


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know if this makes a difference, but when I'm trying to unwrap the mount passphrase (just to make sure it's the correct one), could it be because the .ecryptfs is in red when listed by ls -a?


```
[email protected]:/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/home/username# ls -a
.  ..  [B]Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  .cache  .ecryptfs  .Private  README.txt[/B]
[email protected]:/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/home/username# sudo ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
Passphrase: 
Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-2]
Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
```


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

The terminal colours are chosen by bash so red for encrypted files is normal.

Just clarify something else for me.
You said you installed 16.04 fresh. Do you already have a backup of your own data?
If you have installed fresh then the files will be overwrote. There is no way to recover a deleted file in linux without knowing its inode number.

The next problem is unlocking your encrypted partition. Unless you can gain access then we are finished at this point and its a reinstall. Did you back anything up on cloud storage?
dropbox? or anywhere else?

I for one, never make any backups of my system. But what I do backup is my *own data*. This includes any file or documents I created, configuration files I changed. Any
video images or music I want to keep i backup- and bookmarks. Any linux system files are not neccessary as many linux systems have rolling releases, and if you replaced older library files onto a newer system, this could break your system.


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> The terminal colours are chosen by bash so red for encrypted files is normal.
> 
> Just clarify something else for me.
> You said you installed 16.04 fresh. *Do you already have a backup of your own data?*
> If you have installed fresh then the files will be overwrote. There is no way to recover a deleted file in linux without knowing its inode number.


I backed up my data from 14.04 before installing 16.04, so the only thing I'm locked out of are the _new_ files/data since I installed 16.04.



hal8000 said:


> *The next problem is unlocking your encrypted partition. Unless you can gain access* then we are finished at this point and its a reinstall. Did you back anything up on cloud storage?
> dropbox? or anywhere else?
> 
> I for one, never make any backups of my system. But what I do backup is my own data. This includes any file or documents I created, configuration files I changed. Any
> video images or music I want to keep i backup- and bookmarks. Any linux system files are not neccessary as many linux systems have rolling releases, and if you replaced older library files onto a newer system, this could break your system.


I'm ready to try when you are!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

If you go back to post 4 you typed:


```
sudo ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
```
This failed trying to unwrap your password. Unless you can access your encrypted drive then we are finished and its a reinstall. 
See if you can get access to the drive.


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

Okies, I've had some successes: the encrypted files have been mounted and un-locked by following these steps, despite the concerning error messages (highlighting added by me):


```
[email protected]:/$ sudo mkdir -p /home/username/Private

[email protected]:/$ sudo mount --bind /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/ /home/username/Private/

[email protected]:/$ sudo chroot /home/username/Private/
[email protected]:/# sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu: Connection refused
INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
INFO: Found [/home/.ecryptfs/username/.Private].
Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]: 
/usr/bin/ecryptfs-recover-private: 63: /usr/bin/ecryptfs-recover-private: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
INFO: Found your wrapped-passphrase
Do you know your LOGIN passphrase? [Y/n] n
INFO: To recover this directory, you MUST have your original MOUNT passphrase.
INFO: When you first setup your encrypted private directory, you were told to record
INFO: your MOUNT passphrase.
INFO: It should be 32 characters long, consisting of [0-9] and [a-f].

Enter your MOUNT passphrase: 
INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.Pwdfu0e1].
```
At this point I opened a non-chroot terminal window and ran


```
[email protected]:~$ sudo nautilus /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/tmp/ecryptfs.Pwdfu0e1/
```
Which then opened up a nautilus thingy showing my files, with no more padlocks, yay!










Except as you can see, all the file names are still encrypted. And when I try to copy (via terminal or nautilus) either the whole directory or just a particular file, I get access denied or other errors :sad:


```
[email protected]:/# sudo cp /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/tmp/ecryp*​tfs.Pwdfu0e1/ /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Backup\ Plus\ Drive/ecrypt\ backup/
cp: omitting directory '/media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/tmp/ecry*​ptfs.Pwdfu0e1/'

[email protected]:/# sudo rsync /media/ubuntu/1a01f688-6cc7-4759-ad25-f9366ee275f8/tmp/ecryp*​tfs.Pwdfu0e1/ /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Backup\ Plus\ Drive/ecrypt\ backup/
skipping directory .
```


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

Okies, realized what was wrong: I was supposed to gksu nautilus instead of sudo'ing it (since I didn't have gksu installed from the live USB key). Got that taken care of (got gksu installed successfully) and am now backing up the files to the external drive. Would still like them to be decrypted though, please and thank you!


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

calcul8 said:


> Okies, realized what was wrong: I was supposed to gksu nautilus instead of sudo'ing it (since I didn't have gksu installed from the live USB key). Got that taken care of (got gksu installed successfully) and am now backing up the files to the external drive. Would still like *them* to be decrypted though, please and thank you!


Meaning the file names themselves


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

The directory you need to be in is /home/username from your earlier post this will be /home/username
Also did you create a separaare / /home and /swap partition? I know you used LVM so everything is merged now into one big LVM partition.
As you had a backup for 14.04 so the only thing youre trying to recover is new files on 16.04
How much data are you talking about? 10MB, 100MB?

Also take a look at your earlier screenshot:

```
Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]: 
/usr/bin/ecryptfs-recover-private: 63: /usr/bin/ecryptfs-recover-private: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
INFO: Found your wrapped-passphrase
Do you know your LOGIN passphrase? [Y/n] n
INFO: To recover this directory, you MUST have your original MOUNT passphrase.
INFO: When you first setup your encrypted private directory, you were told to record
INFO: your MOUNT passphrase.
INFO: It should be 32 characters long, consisting of [0-9] and [a-f]
```
You answered n to LOGIN passphrase.
I'm not sure why you answered n here it should have been the default Y and your login
passphrase.
Try thiose steps again.
If you gain access you can copy files to usb storage.


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> The directory you need to be in is /home/username from your earlier post this will be /home/username
> Also did you create a separaare / /home and /swap partition? I know you used LVM so everything is merged now into one big LVM partition.
> As you had a backup for 14.04 so the only thing youre trying to recover is new files on 16.04
> *How much data are you talking about?* 10MB, 100MB?


~200GB



hal8000 said:


> Also take a look at your earlier screenshot:
> 
> ```
> Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]:
> ...


Because every time I tried with "y", and no matter how explicitly careful I was when typing in the login passphrase, it kept failing and rejecting it.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok there is no way to access your encrypted drive if you cant remember your passphrase. If there was a way, then it would be a security flaw.

Unless you can gain access then its a reinstall.
Only last thing to try is imagine that the keyboard CAPS LOCK was on, try putting CAPS LOCK on and trying your password, you may have done this already though.


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> *Ok there is no way to access your encrypted drive if you cant remember your passphrase.* If there was a way, then it would be a security flaw.
> 
> Unless you can gain access then its a reinstall.
> Only last thing to try is imagine that the keyboard CAPS LOCK was on, try putting CAPS LOCK on and trying your password, you may have done this already though.


The only things I can think of left to try would be to use my ubuntu account's login password, and what you suggested re: CAPS lock. I will also try your suggestion of using /home/username instead of /home/username/Private instead of what I'd done earlier, but I'll do that after I'm sure I have successfully moved all of the decrypted files (albeit w/encrypted file names) over to the external drive, before attempting to re-do all these steps.

If it's ok with you, can we please keep this thread open/unlocked for the next week-ish or so while I attempt this in case I am unable to get to it within the immediate next few days?


----------



## muesliporcupine (Oct 22, 2008)

No dice trying just mkdir /home/username, still the same error as before so it may just be time for me to throw in the towel unless anyone else on the forum has some ideas for getting the login passphrase accepted (I know 100% for certain that I am typing it in correctly, without any capitalization issues :/ )


----------

